# Get another degree?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

What did you major in that was "worthless"?

Also, from my perspective, any chance I could get to go to college, I would take. I'd be a student for life if I could. :b I hope I can manage to get out of college without debt too.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I was an English major. 5 years after graduating, I went back to school for healthcare stuff. 

It's fun, and it'll probably be easier to be a good student now that you're a little older than you were the first time around.


----------



## littledaisy (Jul 22, 2010)

Computer Science is one of the few majors where you can actually get hired by just doing an undergrad. I'd say go for it.


----------



## water36 (Nov 5, 2010)

That is definitely a good decision. Graduating computer science is great for working in the industry or freelance work at home.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know what your first degree is but if it is absolutely worthless as you say, then there is nothing wrong with getting a second degree in a solid, marketable major like computer science. You will ideally be working decades in the field you choose now. Relative to this, 4 years spent getting the degree is a small compromise.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm also considering getting another degree. While the one I have now isn't exactly "useless" (graphic design), it's something I have very little interest in and wish in no way to pursue. I've since gotten an entry level job that I really like, and am considering going to uni to get a degree in the relevant field. If I ever lose this job, I'll have work experience but still be an unskilled worker, because of no diploma. In some way, I'm tied down to the company I work for. But on the other hand, I don't want to quit my job to go to school again.


----------



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Anyone else major in something practically worthless and considered going back to school for a degree that's a little more marketable? I managed to get through college debt-free the first time, so it's not like it would kill me to get another one.
> 
> I've been teaching myself programming over the past couple weeks. I'm thinking I'll go back to school for a computer science degree. I might not even have to finish it to gain employment in the field.


I thought the same thing except what I wanted to go back to school for wasn't really marketable either. I did a double major in college for Political Science International Studies and English Literature. When I had doubts about my current path I actually considered film school, which is another liberal arts degree. I was surprised, they said they don't accept applicants who already have bachelors degrees and said to try their masters program, it might just be that school or it might be a national thing, but look into see if they would want you to apply to a undergrad or graduate level program.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Maybe you should just take shop classes from a community college and start your own business. Welding contractor, or maybe a mobile auto mechanic. From what I've heard programming for a company sounds really boring. Whatever you do, aspire to create your own means to a living because working for somebody else and putting up with all their BS sucks. Why spend all that time getting educated just to be somebodies expletive expletive female dog.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

If you can afford it and have the time I would absolutely go for this second degree if you think it's what truly interests you. I must admit any poli sci majors I know of tend to continue into law school rather than stop at BA. And don't let one class stop you. As you said, get a tutor and study.  I was terrified about calculus as I hadn't taken high school math since 2001. It's just about logical thinking though, you don't really need a whole lot of background. With some over the phone tutoring from a friend who was working at another university, I managed to score 92%. I have never ever done so well in a university course. And the point of sharing the grade is just to show you that you don't need to be a math whiz to understand it. Calculus is a language all in its own and I have to assume you think logically anyway to be striving for a computer science degree!


----------

